# Uber driver raped and assaulted by Pax for 90 minutes.



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

EAST BRAINERD, Tenn. (WTVC) - An Uber driver in Tennessee was allegedly raped by a drunk passenger, an alleged assault that went on for 90 minutes while first responders were unable to find the victim’s exact location.









Uber driver allegedly assaulted for 90 minutes by passenger


First responders were unable to use cell phone data or the Uber app to find the driver’s exact location.




www.kktv.com


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

What an awful story. Her boyfriend must feel awful to have heard it over the phone & tried to get help, but they couldn’t get the exact location. Thankfully the driver is alive and was able to call 911 herself and explain where she was. 

I hope she sues Uber big time. The fact that law enforcement couldn’t pinpoint her location using the Uber app is alarming. And it emphasizes how Uber is of no help when drivers are in serious distress situations. Drivers are literally sitting ducks., Shame on Uber!!


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> What an awful story. Her boyfriend must feel awful to have heard it over the phone & tried to get help, but they couldn’t get the exact location. Thankfully the driver is alive and was able to call 911 herself and explain where she was.
> 
> I hope she sues Uber big time. The fact that law enforcement couldn’t pinpoint her location using the Uber app is alarming. And it emphasizes how Uber is of no help when drivers are in serious distress situations. Drivers are literally sitting ducks., Shame on Uber!!


I don't know if she can sue Uber. A judge has previously dropped cases against Uber citing the Platform isn't liable for some stuff. The $1M insurance may pay her medical and injury and may give her some settlement but doubt it'll be big enough of settlement.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> I don't know if she can sue Uber. A judge has previously dropped cases against Uber citing the Platform isn't liable for some stuff. The $1M insurance may pay her medical and injury and may give her some settlement but doubt it'll be big enough of settlement.


This case may set a precedent because law enforcement couldn’t locate her using the app. Uber is supposed to know where drivers locations are.


----------



## ObeyTheNumbers (8 mo ago)

FYI, buy a smart phone with a programmable recessed button on the top of the phone when you go to grab it, program it to dial 911.

"Hey Google or Siri" "Dial 911"

Have a MyGPS app on your home screen.

Go into your settings and set all location tracking to maximum. Turn on GPS.

Turn on WiFi as it uses WiFi location tracking along with GPS, which isn't accurate all the time.

Cell tower triangulation isn't reliable neither as it needs three towers.

Use location sharing with significant other.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

I woiuld give ther story about 50% chance of being true.

You know what else could be 50% true? She butt dialed her bf while she was having sex with a Pax, then she claimed it was rape to cover.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I woiuld give ther story about 50% chance of being true.
> 
> You know what else could be 50% true? She butt dialed her bf while she was having sex with a Pax, then she claimed it was rape to cover.


You must really have a negative view of woman. I hope any woman you care about never has to endure sexual assault.


----------



## Frontier Guy (Dec 27, 2015)

Somehow, Dhara and Rohit will find a way to blame the driver


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I support the instant death penalty for people who commit crimes such as this.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> You must really have a negative view of woman. I hope any woman you care about never has to endure sexual assault.


I would say I have a positive opinion of about 50% of women. I guess its like a bell curve. Some can be trusted, others not with all shades in between. I do know that women's response to shame is different than mens. A woman caught cheating, imo is less likely to confess the truth and is more likely to make something up. 

Women are not special and wonderful. They are people. There are lots of grubby and deceitful people. When it comes to infidelity, A woman will lie her ass off to protect her reputation..because a woman cheating is much worse than a man cheating. A woman who cheats is essentially trying to rope her man into potentially raising another mans child. Its built into women's DNA to lie about infidelity. They will even send a man to prison to protect their reputation.

If there is even remote chance of infidelity, you have to investigate very carefully. Believe all women? Fat chance. The story linked ..there are some holes. Lots of them.


----------



## Rampage (8 mo ago)

Hopefully the guy is getting butt plugged by Jerome in jail.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

OldBay said:


> I would say I have a positive opinion of about 50% of women. I guess its like a bell curve. Some can be trusted, others not with all shades in between. I do know that women's response to shame is different than mens. A woman caught cheating, imo is less likely to confess the truth and is more likely to make something up.
> 
> Women are not special and wonderful. They are people. There are lots of grubby and deceitful people. When it comes to infidelity, A woman will lie her ass off to protect her reputation..because a woman cheating is much worse than a man cheating. A woman who cheats is essentially trying to rope her man into potentially raising another mans child. Its built into women's DNA to lie about infidelity. They will even send a man to prison to protect their reputation.
> 
> If there is even remote chance of infidelity, you have to investigate very carefully. Believe all women? Fat chance. The story linked ..there are some holes. Lots of them.


I agree to disagree that this story is made up. I never said women are special or can’t lie. I believe this story is sadly true. Sexual assault t of drivers and pax is sadly quite prevalent. I think of some pax who truly gave me the heebie jeebies.

I’ve known woman who cheat, I never did, but I do know the men just can’t ever get over the heartbreak. Men seem to hold heartbreak longer than woman but that’s a completely different thread topic. Cheating is awful, but again I do not feel this story was anything other than sexual assault. The perps eyes look dead and evil.


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I agree to disagree that this story is made up. I never said women are special or can’t lie. I believe this story is sadly true. Sexual assault t of drivers and pax is sadly quite prevalent. I think of some pax who truly gave me the heebie jeebies.
> 
> I’ve known woman who cheat, I never did, but I do know the men just can’t ever get over the heartbreak. Men seem to hold heartbreak longer than woman but that’s a completely different thread topic. Cheating is awful, but again I do not feel this story was anything other than sexual assault. The perps eyes look dead and evil.


The story says allegedly. Its important to train ourselves against the instinct to become protectors and believe women until facts are known and he's had day in court.

News story did not cite any evidence or details about arrest or booking. Too many holes.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Based on his mugshot he's guilty.

And I'm relieved that Uber removed his access to the platform. That means everything. 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


----------



## Gman67 (Aug 19, 2021)

New2This said:


> Based on his mugshot he's guilty.
> 
> And I'm relieved that Uber removed his access to the platform. That means everything. 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


Especially since the ride wasn't even on his account, it was on Chili's. For all we know, he doesn't even have an Uber account and Uber, in their infinite wisdom, deactivated that Chili's.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Gman67 said:


> Especially since the ride wasn't even on his account, it was on Chili's. For all we know, he doesn't even have an Uber account and Uber, in their infinite wisdom, deactivated that Chili's.


Good catch. 😂😂😂😂

I missed that.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Gman67 said:


> Especially since the ride wasn't even on his account, it was on Chili's. For all we know, he doesn't even have an Uber account and Uber, in their infinite wisdom, deactivated that Chili's.


So when he gets out on bail, he can (allegedly) rape more woman until he’s convicted. Scary thought. Hope he gets Dahmer’d in jail.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> So when he gets out on bail, he can (allegedly) rape more woman until he’s convicted. Scary thought. Hope he gets Dahmer’d in jail.


Hard to get Dahmer'd in Jail unless you've been eating black men after having sex with them. It was a Black man in Prison that Dahmer'd Dahmer. But child rapists will often get killed in Prison. Prisoners read news online in their Internet allowance time.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Hard to get Dahmer'd in Jail unless you've been eating black men after having sex with them. It was a Black man in Prison that Dahmer'd Dahmer. But child rapists will often get killed in Prison. Prisoners read news online in their Internet allowance time.


I meant just be be murdered. Nothing to do with race. Absolutely nothing!


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> I meant just be be murdered. Nothing to do with race. Absolutely nothing!


Well Dahmer'd did have something to do with race because he was raping and eating black men so he got Dahmer'd by a black man in prison who discovered his sickening acts. I as a black Eurasian man would've Anubis'd Dahmer in Prison and not using a hammer, I would've gotten super creative 😂


----------



## KGman (Jul 26, 2017)

This one has my blood boiling. 

The worst rides we get I think is from dealerships and bars or restaurants where the app holder is requesting a ride for somebody they don't really know. I won't take those rides anymore. They also will never tip but this just gives me an even better reason. 

I think Chillys should be sued more so than Uber. (although I hope they do). they get off too cheap by using us that way. They don't give a crap about us and we have to deal with this shit maybe happening. Nope not gonna do that ever again.

I don't know enough of that facts yet to blame Uber but it the distress call came from the app and not the BF then yes blame Uber for the slow response. 

A lot of times we take these junk rides because of a bonus so we are motivated to take this crap. UBER AND LYFT should have reason under the cancel button that addresses this type of ride so we can be safe and not worry about loosing the bonus. They won't until they get their asses successfully sued!

BTW I don't drive Uber but with Lyft I know they don't. I was in a situation recently and Lyfts emergency response is complete garbage. the truth needs to get reported.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> Well Dahmer'd did have something to do with race because he was raping and eating black men so he got Dahmer'd by a black man in prison who discovered his sickening acts. I as a black Eurasian man would've Anubis'd Dahmer in Prison and not using a hammer, I would've gotten super creative 😂


False. See first 2 pictures, definitely not black guys. And he also killed the Asian teen boy who cops had a chance to save him but he didn’t speak English, so they returned him to Dahmer.


----------



## 232439 (7 mo ago)

Invisible said:


> False. See first 2 pictures, definitely not black guys. And he also killed the Asian teen boy who cops had a chance to save him but he didn’t speak English, so they returned him to Dahmer.
> View attachment 664247


That's insane. He drugged boys. Another who was drugged and ran up to a cop was turned back to Dahmer because Dahmer claimed he was just his lover and drunk. Stupid cops need to look inside the home to confirm things. Crazies thing to ever come out of Wisconsin.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Anubis said:


> That's insane. He drugged boys. Another who was drugged and ran up to a cop was turned back to Dahmer because Dahmer claimed he was just his lover and drunk. Stupid cops need to look inside the home to confirm things. Crazies thing to ever come out of Wisconsin.


The guy you’re referring to who ran away and who Dahmer claimed was his lover was the 14 year old, Asian teen who didn’t speak English. Another victim was also only 14. 

Tracy Edwards is the guy who escape from Dahmer and alerted the authorities. Last I heard, he was in jail for homicide. I’m from Kilwaukee, so I’m familiar w the Dahmer case.

MN has a bunch of crazy stuff, too. And more crazies in your state.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Well at least Uber reached out to the driver and promised to remove the 1-star rating that the pax gave her.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

If this was an upfront pricing base fair.. And 90 minuted later ended ride?

Ya got raped twice on that one.



























Was that too soon?


----------



## Heisenburger (Sep 19, 2016)

From the linked article:



> called an Uber about 9 p.m. Saturday by an employee at a Chili’s





> It has also removed the suspect’s access to the rideshare app.


What am I missing?


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

OldBay said:


> The story says allegedly. Its important to train ourselves against the instinct to become protectors and believe women until facts are known and he's had day in court.
> 
> News story did not cite any evidence or details about arrest or booking. Too many holes.


Very true. With Internet we have all now become judges and executioners. And we have ruined so many peoples lives because of it, whether deserved or not.

Yes, we. 

Too many people lie for me to take anything at face value anymore. Let the investigation team do their job is what I believe.


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

New2This said:


> Based on his mugshot he's guilty.
> 
> And I'm relieved that Uber removed his access to the platform. That means everything. 🤷‍♂️🤦‍♂️


Glad I don’t show my mug around. In Korea people have corrective surgery if they have certain defects that make them look angry or sad. Someone close to me actually had surgery to fix that. 
he looks evi. So he fits in with the human race.


----------



## fork2323 (Aug 27, 2014)

Anubis said:


> EAST BRAINERD, Tenn. (WTVC) - An Uber driver in Tennessee was allegedly raped by a drunk passenger, an alleged assault that went on for 90 minutes while first responders were unable to find the victim’s exact location.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I learned not to drive after 10pm years ago to avoid drunk idiots. Also 90min?! That guy must have some lasting powers there.. even porn stars don't last 90min with the needle shot!. I mean, don't you get tired after at least 30 min of strait banging and need a rest? Boy gets some stamina.


----------

